

K-means of color trends in Oscar nominee posters - ante_annum
http://cateches.is/post/59914762687/oscars-in-colors

======
christiangenco
Really cool idea, but it's hard to get a grasp of the trends at this level.

One of the handful I can pick up is that earlier films tend to have stronger
brighter yellows in them that have faded almost completely out, but I have no
idea _why_ or _what that means._

What I'd implore you to do is to give me some more low-level data to explore
(maybe show me a full picture of the poster with the film title when I hover
over a color palette), make it easier to spot trends (perhaps flatten
everything into a single column to make it easier to compare them), and give
me more high-level information (average out the colors of a decade as "the
average color scheme of the 200Xs," show me the most popular color of the
1930s compared to the 1970s).

This is certainly cool, but I can't do anything with it.

~~~
ante_annum
I really appreciate the feedback! I guess the Best Picture nominees don't give
you a great range of what was popular, so this needs to be expanded. I'd love
to be able to do general color schemes by decade or year. This was just an
afternoon project, so I'll definitely do more with this.

